# Trade Value of a Glock 19?



## ronmail65

If I offer up my Glock 19 as a trade in at a gun show, what can I realistically expect to get for it?

It's a gen4, excellent condition - not a mark on it, with case, manual, etc...


----------



## Overkill0084

I wouldn't hope for a heck of a lot. It's like trading in your Chevy at the dealer. There is no shortage of used ones, so the demand isn't there. Of course, if you can sell it youself you will do better. Being Gen 4 may help some. $300 to $350 is what I would expect to see on offer. Maybe more, maybe less depending on the used Glock supply in your area. Note: I'm not in the used gun business, this is simply an educated guesstimate.


----------



## DJ Niner

Overkill0084 said:


> I wouldn't hope for a heck of a lot. It's like trading in your Chevy at the dealer. There is no shortage of used ones, so the demand isn't there. Of course, if you can sell it youself you will do better. Being Gen 4 may help some. $300 to $350 is what I would expect to see on offer. Maybe more, maybe less depending on the used Glock supply in your area. Note: I'm not in the used gun business, this is simply an educated guesstimate.


I would agree with this assessment. I've worked in several gun shops and a pawn shop that did quite a bit of gun business over the years, and they all worked basically the same (just minor differences).

You might do a bit better if you can find a dealer that wants the gun for him/her self, but I wouldn't hold my breath. You'll always do better to sell the gun directly to a buyer without a middle-man, because then YOU get the middle-man's profit. However, then YOU also get to deal with the scumbags, low-ballers, out-of-state buyers (illegal for a handgun to be sold across state lines by a non-FFL dealer, by the way), etc.


----------



## ksblazer

Seems to me that when you try to trade your used pistol to a shop or dealer, they only offer you about 60-65% of it value. As mentioned they are looking to sell it for 80%+ of it's value to make profit. For that reason, it's best to find a private party if you can. But you never know? Maybe you will find a guy that will give you more or give a a nice trade in value for it.


----------



## Glock Doctor

What don't you like about it?


----------



## ronmail65

Glock Doctor said:


> What don't you like about it?


There's nothing I dislike about it. I tend to shoot a little better with a heavier gun. I was thinking about swapping for a CZ 75 Compact. Similar size gun, about 11oz heavier unloaded. I also prefer the sights on the CZ.


----------



## paratrooper

If you want to sell it, try a person to person deal. Gun shops will most likely offer you about 1/2 of what you would get in a private sale.


----------



## hoghead32

My G34 v3 books used $240 n that's firm against a new XD anything


----------

